# overspray paint in my eyes & my doc



## trevord (Nov 21, 2013)

My doc just told me,

As you know from being a professional painter, paint is toxic.* It can cause irritation to your eyes, dryness.* As long as you flush out your eyes every time you paint, you should be ok. I'm not sure what paint type is harming your eye but its ranging from minor irritation to corneal/eyelid damage. I recommend you wear protective eyewear, non-fogging goggles to avoid any futher issues.*

-Wills Eye Hospital

I've recently read a number of posts about spraymen like myself that are, tired & frustrated of getting overspray in their eyes.

I've used safety goggles and other things that require me to stopping to clean, peel, or manipulate the eyewear. I used one that I was supposed to turn and couldn't feel the knob with my gloves! 

Is anyone using something that is working?


On another note,
I just started working for aloha paints & SPAM. Has anyone else used them? Thoughts on the product?

any guidance would be appreciated as my wife's on me to find something.

thanks


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

kinda old technology by now. I never liked them too much cause it's too hard to catch a smoke when ur Usimg one. If I'm spraying a xylene based over my head I'll use it though,


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Get a new doc.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Bender said:


> Get a new doc.


Yeh right. One of my earliest carreer ending injuries. Yeh the doctor said I had to get out of this kind of work. "Hey then you can put me on with you, as ur co-doctor then" is what I said to him. Idiot.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

trevord said:


> I've recently read a number of posts about spraymen like myself that are, tired & frustrated of getting overspray in their eyes.


I must have missed those.


That was a not very subtle attempt at pushing your product. Feel free to contact the admin of this site and buy an ad. TIA


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I must have missed those.
> 
> 
> That was a not very subtle attempt at pushing your product. Feel free to contact the admin of this site and buy an ad. TIA


 
Slacker.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am signing onto the lawsuit to sue the paint companies. 
I used to be fit and after 15yrs of painting I am fat and unfit. I want 20mil.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Aloha oe
mahea'oe e noho nei ? District of honolulu/waikiki or honolulu, which covers most of the islands. I go to hawaii all of the time for work and relaxation. Never heard of aloha paints. 
Mahalo nui loa a hui hou :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Another case of "post and run". Nothing comes up on a google search for Aloha Paints.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

vaseline around the eyes works. Flat paint is the worst due to the grittiness. The irritation occurs after prolonged accumulation in and around the eye lids. Just keep wiping them off throughout the day and reapply. Life of a sprayman!! Try being his helper.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> Another case of "post and run". Nothing comes up on a google search for Aloha Paints.


I saw his product in JPCL magazine a few months ago. Definate SPAM, which is also popular in Hawaii.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am signing onto the lawsuit to sue the paint companies.
> I used to be fit and after 15yrs of painting I am fat and unfit. I want 20mil.


what that work out to be, $5.98/lb ? :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sean has been working me over on this forum for awhile, so I'm thanking every post that gets a jab in on him. He likes picking on elderly, techno-challenged painters here and I'm calling on all you seniors here to help me put him in his place. 
Can I count on you, grizzled brothers?:jester:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

But seriously though, guys.... If I'm not wearing a full-face respirator like the one Oden pictured, I wear a half-face respirator with one of these:

http://www.gemplers.com/product/TRH/Respirator-Hood


I tape several sheets of clear acetate over the face mask portion, so I can peel them away.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> what that work out to be, $5.98/lb ? :whistling2:


No a lot more zeros I blame paint on this situation. 



slinger58 said:


> Sean has been working me over on this forum for awhile, so I'm thanking every post that gets a jab in on him. He likes picking on elderly, techno-challenged painters here and I'm calling on all you seniors here to help me put him in his place.
> Can I count on you, grizzled brothers?:jester:


lol I don't enjoy it, well maybe a little, but when the fruit is hanging low it is hard not to pick. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## trevord (Nov 21, 2013)

*Thank you guys!*

I've read through each reply and greatly appreciated it.

It's unreal how little information I've come to find on the online about what happens what overspray gets into your eyes! Painttalk I really appreciate the interaction!

From, "get a new doc." To, "let's sue the paint company's."

And regarding a few that thought I was just here to post and run or market - here's the infor on Aloha Painting Company Inc as we are based out of honolulu hawaii. While's it's true we don't have a web site we are listed in the yellow pages.

I probably should have being apart of the forum / painttalk community before posting such a post but it was on my mind and has been frustrating me!

Bottom line: Thanks everyone

For now I'll continue to cover my eyes and do what ever it takes


----------



## trevord (Nov 21, 2013)

*ProWallGuy*, *Wolfgang*, *mustangmike3789* - totally understand the remarks about Aloha Painting Co Inc but rest assured they have be in operational for 30+years. I've re-read the pushing product, marketing guidance lines and totally understand how this could be perceived, "my bad."

*Gough* and *Workaholic*, after reviewing MSDS sheets year after year - I've just come to wonder what really happens both short and long term as paint is absorbed through the eye into the body. And yes, I understand it's a small amount in the initial period but overtime it can be a larger quantity. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Come on man, all we have to worry about as painters is Lead- a natural element. 

Forget the fact that we are spraying liquified plastic at high pressure with no glasses and a loose fitting paper mask.

Lead is the real problem.


----------



## trevord (Nov 21, 2013)

*Some of the best in the USA respond*

It's basic and true that we should all wear eye protection as all paint has a certain level of toxins. But the truth remains many of us don't wear anything or we only wear it when required. So what happens when paint gets into our eyes?

I feel this is like the cigarette commericals that televised a few years ago in the US. So, over the last few weeks I've contacted the best of the best eye doctors in the US. Here are a few replies I got back:

Varying by paint type and pH. The damage will range from minor irritation to corneal/eyelid damage. Oil and two part paint will most likely cause the most damage; however, the chemicals in latex will harm the eye. I recommend protective eyewear, non-fogging goggles to avoid any issues.
-Willis Eye Hospital

As you know from being a professional painter, paint is toxic. It can cause irritation to your eyes, dryness. _As long as you flush out your eyes every time you paint, you _should be ok. Flushing out your eyes will help in keeping your cornea and tear film free of the toxins. 
-The Eye Institute

Whenever you work in such a way that dust, mist, fume or any other projectiles become airborne, you should be wearing eye, and possibly face, protection. There always exists the possibility of eye damage from being struck by a particle irrespective of whether it is toxic or not. The product MSDS or SDS would need to be consulted to determine what specific chemicals are present in the paints as well as what the acute and chronic health effects would be. 
-OSHA / HI Gov 

Bottom line: once these toxins / paint enters the eye something happens. 

To say it doesn't impact or have an effect on our eye / body somehow is like pulling the trigger of a loaded gun as saying trust me nothing will happen I've been doing it for years.

Why, I am on this?

Bottom line: I hope to see my wife & grandchildren.


----------



## trevord (Nov 21, 2013)

*Eye protection because paint toxins have to have an effect*

It's basic and true that we should all wear eye protection as all paint has a certain level of toxins. But the truth remains many of us don't wear anything or we only wear it when required. So what happens when paint gets into our eyes?

I feel this is like the cigarette commercials that aired on tv a few years ago in the US - informing people about the effects tobacco. So, over the last few weeks I've contacted the best of the best eye doctors in the US. Here are a few replies I got back:

(still awaiting from to hear from the American Optometric Association)

Varying by paint type and pH. The damage will range from minor irritation to corneal/eyelid damage. Oil and two part paint will most likely cause the most damage; however, the chemicals in latex will harm the eye. I recommend protective eyewear, non-fogging goggles to avoid any issues.
-Willis Eye Hospital

As you know from being a professional painter, paint is toxic. It can cause irritation to your eyes, dryness. As long as you flush out your eyes every time you paint, you should be ok. Flushing out your eyes will help in keeping your cornea and tear film free of the toxins. 
-The Eye Institute

Whenever you work in such a way that dust, mist, fume or any other projectiles become airborne, you should be wearing eye, and possibly face, protection. There always exists the possibility of eye damage from being struck by a particle irrespective of whether it is toxic or not. The product MSDS or SDS would need to be consulted to determine what specific chemicals are present in the paints as well as what the acute and chronic health effects would be. 
-OSHA / HI Gov 

Bottom line: once these toxins / paint enters the eye something happens. 

To say it doesn't impact or have an effect on our eye / body somehow is like pulling the trigger of a loaded gun as saying trust me nothing will happen I've been doing it for years.

Why, I am on this?

Bottom line: I want to know the truth & to flush my eyes with water after every time I spray rising concerns. Plus, I hope to clearly see my wife & grandchildren. Maybe nothing well come of this, maybe I'm just young, or maybe I am on to something.

Thanks for your interaction and thoughts.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

You could at least be honest and tell us you are here for market research more than you are for anything else.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

*Work Place*

Wherever you or I work it is federal law that the employer will have a MSDS
for everything on sight.

Equipment, Materials, Tools, Supplies ect. MSDS list the required PPE for handling these items.

Read, follow and understand them. 1st thing anyone should do when they get to a new sight is study the fire safety plan.

eye wash station is here. eye injuries hurt, hand injuries are on top of the list.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> You could at least be honest and tell us you are here for market research more than you are for anything else.


No, he is actually here to try and sell us something.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> No, he is actually here to try and sell us something.


Ya, I noticed that after my comment. I thought he was just trying to figure out how to design some protective eye wear, but he already has it. 

If I could try a pair for like 5 bucks I might give them a shot, but it's hard to say since I bought a full face respirator this year.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah...waiting for the pitch...or he just disappears into the toxic paint fumes.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

trevord said:


> *ProWallGuy*, *Wolfgang*, *mustangmike3789* - totally understand the remarks about Aloha Painting Co Inc but rest assured they have be in operational for 30+years. I've re-read the pushing product, marketing guidance lines and totally understand how this could be perceived, "my bad."


I didn't mention anything about Aloha. It was "perceived" because you work for or own the company's products you were asking feedback on.




trevord said:


> Why, I am on this?


Because you want to sell product. 

But its all good, safety is important. If you have such a great product that is pertinent to our industry, then feel free to buy an ad here. It will be seen by a whole 5hitload of painters.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe call NASA and rent space suit before next job then no worries about lead, asbestos, or the burritos your helper had for lunch.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NOTE:

threads have been merged. Please to not recreate a new thread identical to a previous one, ESPECIALLY when your website promotes that which you push here.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Upon further research, it is noted that the home page associated with the OP promotes a commercially sold product for eye protection.

This thread is judged to be spam, NINJA spam if you must., and is is now closed


----------

